# Werner traut sich...



## Mercedesfreund (20. Aug. 2009)

seht Euch das an, nachdem der Wetterbericht den heißesten Tag verkündet hat, hab ich es wahr gemacht..Luft 34°  Wasser gerade mal 21°.. was für ein Unterschied..


----------



## Inken (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Werner traut sich...*

Werner, du Glücklicher!

Was für eine herrliche Abkühlung, um die dich bestimmt viele heute beneiden! Ich übrigens auch! 

Wir haben eindeutig den falschen Teich gebaut!


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Werner traut sich...*

Servus Werner

Beneidenswert 

Freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr .... da mach ich Dir Konkurrenz ...
da schwimmen wir dann virtuell um die Wette 

Und wie wars mit den Koi ....


----------



## Mercedesfreund (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Werner traut sich...*

..Helmut, ich glaub die Koi waren etwas verwundert..haben gemeckert..sowas wie, raus hier ,der Teich ist unser..


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Werner traut sich...*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Werner traut sich...*

Prima Werner 

Ich war ja gestern auch geneigt mal reinzuhüpfen :smoki Hab es aber den Koi zu liebe gelassen, die hatten auch irgendwie die Hitze gespürt und sich nach unten verdrückt


----------



## waterman (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Werner traut sich...*

Werner haste juut jemacht!

Bei der Hitze such ich in meinem Teich auch gerne mal die Abkühlung, die Fische  störts nicht, im Gegenteil, wenn ich mit Taucherbrille drin bin, sind sie richtig neugierig.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## rut49 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Werner traut sich...*

Hallo Inken,

- falsch gebaut?

Unsere sind nur etwas kleiner, aber mit den Füßen abtauchen können wir auch!
Das reicht manchmal schon zur Abkühlung.
Gestern bei 37,9 Gr., hätte ich auch gerne eine Ganzkörperabkühlung gehabt.

liebe Grüße aus dem Lipperland auch an Peter  Regina


----------



## rainthanner (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Werner traut sich...*

 

Prima, 


Achtung, dass dir der Reiherdraht nicht den Rücken massiert. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## pflanzen exklusiv (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Werner traut sich...*

Als ich gestern im Teich war, und anschließend herausgehen wollte, hat mich Greenpeace ins tiefer Wasser gezogen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## robsig12 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Werner traut sich...*

Und immer schön die Badehose anhaben.:hai


----------

